# 645ci preowned vs new 650ci



## jordan2tre (May 5, 2005)

I'm trying to get an idea of price for 04 or 05 645ci coupe certified preowned here in southern california. Low mileage. Could someone give me an idea of what they paid and what the original sticker was?

I'm on the fence between getting a preowned or new 645ci later this fall/winter when the 650ci comes out vs waiting a little longer to save up for a new 650ci. I know of the obvious difference in performance but 645 may be adequate for me especially if the money is right.


----------

